# Selling a Dark Eldar Army



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

Much as I love them, I prefer Craftworld Eldar, and find myself in need of cash. The paint scheme is Midnight Blue armour, black bodysleeves, Dheneb Stone loincloths (flayed skin) and Red detailing with Boltgun Metal weapons. The painted skimmers have lightning bolts freehanded onto them (thin bolts, not big fat ones), and the finished models have had their hard armour sections gloss-varnished, giving them a nice polished/insectoid feel to them. The flash on the camera makes everything look much lighter than it actually is - partly because of the gloss.

20x Warriors - 2 Sybarites with Blast Pistols/Power Sword, 2 Blasters, 2 Splinter Cannon (10 of these are painted and varnished, the other 10 are half painted)

9x Wracks - These are Privateer Press Cryx models - Drudge Mind Slaves I think they're called. Some conversion of the crappier looking weapons. (Half of the models are painted, the other half are in the process of being painted)

1x Haemonculi - Another Privateer Press model - Cephalix Overlord (mostly finished painting)

8x Trueborn - A pair of old metal models with Dark Lances and two new plastic Warriors with Lances along with 4x plastic Warriors. Makes 2x Squads of 4 with 2 lances apiece, basically. (Undercoated/basecoated)

14 Hellions - New plastic (Half the models are finished, the other half are undercoated)

1x Baron Sathonyx Conversion (painted very well)

8x Incubi Conversions - Wych bodies with Hellion Glaives. Look very sexy to my eyes. (1 painted well, the rest basecoated)

4x Raiders (1x Painted and varnished, the rest basecoated)

2x Ravagers - built by basically converting raiders by gluing two more guns to the front hull. Used them in casual games with no problems, not sure about how hardcore WYSIWYG tournaments/idiots would treat them. (Basecoated)

1x Codex, Near Mint (Unpainted!)

1x Custom Carry case with pluck foam section for the vehicles/Hellions/Incubi and infantry tray for the rest.

I am looking in the vague region of £180 for everything, plus shipping. It needs two Venoms added for the Trueborn Sniper Squads and it's a very nice 1800pt army.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

pics of the ravagers?


----------

